# Making the move and needing advice



## grego2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi I'm Grego and my fiance is currently a Head of Physics inan A level school in england and I am a plasterer however I'm currently at night college and will qualify as a barber by next summer that is when we are looking to make the move over to dubai. 

We have been told that the best place to go would be palm jumeriah as it mainly consists of English Expats, also we have been told that my fiance would expect to be on great money out there 50k tax free ish, However from what we have seen on here it doesnt look to be the case with most people saying that an average teacher wage is 10aed per month??? 

I would be looking to open a barber shop as I am aware that the need for a plasterer would not be required in Dubai, I was wondering if anybody knew what kind of demand for an English barber there would be and how easy it would be to rent/buy a barber shop.

Any additional advice help or anything would be greatly appreciated,

we also have a dog de bourdeux that we will be bringing across with us called Amber, if anybody knows how hard it would be to import a dog that would be also appreaciated.

Thanks for reading and we will look forward to hearing back from you

Grego


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

About the pet situation:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/124174-transport-my-dogs.html

It is also mentioned in that thread (by dizzyizzy, your friendly neighborhood moderator) that info is available in the *read before you post* sticky (thread stays permanently on the top of the page).. Sorry can't help with the other parts of your post .. Hope that helps.. good luck .. 

p.s: why is it that my fingers tremble anytime i type the words moderator or their names in my posts  .. hehe j/k j/k..


----------



## grego2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Barbering in dubai*

Hi im Grego and im looking at moving out to dubai next summer with my Fiance. Im a qualified plasterer however im currently training to be a barber and will be fully qualified by next year, i was looking for advice on what kind of demand there would be for an english barber out there and how difficult it would be to open a shop and be my own boss.... ive been advised to go to palm jemuriah area as its mostly english expats, is this information correct? 

any advice would be greatly appreciated

Regard

Grego


----------



## grego2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Physics teacher in dubai*

Hi, i am currently working as a Head of Physics in the uk in an a level school, I am looking to move out there next summer and was looking for some advice.

I have been told that the salary is amazing and tax free, however from reading posts on here it doesnt seem to be the case?? 

Also I was wondering on the area to move to as I would like to be in the most english part of the country

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rileyhere (Oct 21, 2012)

*Dog to Dubai*

Have fun paying the import expenses for the dog, they are outrageous!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

firstly, and it's just personal, i'd avoid enclaves of 'English expats' like the plague! There is a such a fantastically diverse set of people here, living next to people from next door back home is a bit of a disdappointment!
Also, you are going to struggle to afford the Palm on a teaching salary, i think.

(remember - the palm doesn't look like it does on google earth, when you are standing on the ground - to me, it represents a mommoth drive to get anywhere!)

Have you considered a mobile barber shop? get a van.

plenty of women seem to crave a Western hairdresser, and have them visit the house. You could do house calls / office calls etc.
I don't really see it as a big earner, though?! could be wrong.


----------



## Southender (Oct 10, 2012)

Barbers generally don't do womens hair which is where the money is. In the UK I don't pay more than a tenner for a haircut.


----------



## grego2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

hi vantage thanks for the honest info kindly accepted. would you have any reccomendations as to where to live? im not too bothered about living with english people alone however i wouldnt want there to be a massive language barrier between me and my neighbours.. i think id rather just open a shop rather than have to drive constantly i was just wndering how viable it is to do that out there sometimes countrys are quite reluctant to let foreign people open up businesses in their country. 

regards 

grego


----------



## grego2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

hi southender thanks for the info, yea a tenner is about right for a hair cut, is there much demand for barbers out there as in the uk you can cut 25 cuts per day in an average day making quite good money in the uk, i was just wondering if it would be as required out there. im sure it would as english people steriotypically would prefer to go to an english barber this is just my opinion and i could be wrong
any other info would be great

regards

grego


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

grego2012 said:


> we also have a dog de bourdeux that we will be bringing across with us called Amber, if anybody knows how hard it would be to import a dog that would be also appreaciated.


Hi Grego,

If you would rather pay for someone to take care of this instead of trying to do it yourself I can recommend Dubai Kennels & Cattery.


----------

